

The race to create a *real* web operating system is heating up - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/03/amazon-takes-another-step-towards-the-web-os-with-dynamo/

======
gscott
A web operating system that you run on your... operating system. I love it and
so must Microsoft. Distributed data storage and maybe even databases are great
but unless if it boots my PC and runs my web browser it is just another web
service (unless if it does that but from the article I gather it doesn't).

